# Problems with a white car plus exhauat soot.



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi since adding my downpipes the back of my car is a nightmare to keep clean. Does anyone else suffer from this? 
Is there a good polish that will help to keep the grime off anyone can recommend. Also i spilt a bit of petrol from my cap when pulling the pump out. And now I have a yellow fuel stain will this polish out ok?

Thanks


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

You tried the Zaino all in one (AIO)?

Zaino - Z-AIO All In One - Clean Your Car


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Try Autoglym high definition clenser, it cuts straight through the yellow, my 32 was covered in yellow around the rear but all white now :thumbsup:

I also use it on the rear end of my 35, works on wrapping just as well


----------



## e6ext (Sep 6, 2011)

Just keeping on top with good wax helps! Sometimes I have had to get the tar remover out but generally it's just elbow grease


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

I use Car Pro Hydro 2 sealent. Top it up about once a month and does a decent job at repelling soot but still gets a fair bit of soot stuck on the rear


----------



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for the replies going to give it a decent clean tomorrow if the weather holds up. 
And getting it detailed in June 
Thanks


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

Oski said:


> Thanks for the replies going to give it a decent clean tomorrow if the weather holds up.
> And getting it detailed in June
> Thanks


Use Hydro 2 on mine as it is dead easy to put on, especially in winter weather, takes 15 minutes but needs re doing every 6 weeks which isnt that bad. When summer comes I'll give it a wash, clash, polish and put some proper swissvax on ready for the winter. Also makes it look a more vibrant and shinier white


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Need to get on top of that fuel stain asap fella I did the same on a Euro trip and just gave it a wipe with a paper towel...mistake! The good weather didn't help either as it seem to bake it on. Had it detailed when I got back and it needed mopping, it was a lot better after but I could still see it  As for the soot I've found that keeping a good coat of wax on it helps


----------



## TerryTibs (May 1, 2015)

Got the same issue, but not just soot, the heat from the exhaust seams to discolour the bumper (yellowish tint) all the way up to the spoiler! I assume its the heat? What ever it is seams to be a real pain to get out of the paint, iv tried Mukoff, and to be fair does a ok job if used neet! Then a polish up,, anyone got any better ideas? 

Re-spraying the car black is not a viable option  cheers TT


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

TerryTibs said:


> Got the same issue, but not just soot, the heat from the exhaust seams to discolour the bumper (yellowish tint) all the way up to the spoiler! I assume its the heat? What ever it is seams to be a real pain to get out of the paint, iv tried Mukoff, and to be fair does a ok job if used neet! Then a polish up,, anyone got any better ideas?
> 
> Re-spraying the car black is not a viable option  cheers TT


I don't have this problem. Can't be heat as other people would suffer surely? Maybe try and give it a polish, then put some good wax on, or try EXO C1 and EXO just on the rear bumper (think you can buy 15ml bottles, but needs the right prep and time/temperate for it to cure properly) if that doesn't work, don't think any other wax/sealant will help..


----------



## TerryTibs (May 1, 2015)

Cheers il give that a try, not sure if it's worth mentioning that the car has been remapped, is there a chance it's running too rich?


----------

